# Doin the “vanliving” thing



## MeterOYE (Dec 28, 2018)

hello I don’t know how to delete a post so I’m doin this instead lol


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 28, 2018)

i can't say i'm 'near' you, but rather living/working over in walla walla, wa... trying to save up money to get a vehicle and do the same thing you are. i think @MolotovMocktail might be in your area though?


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Dec 29, 2018)

@MolotovMocktail Ayyyyyyyyeeee talk to this vandwelling tagger


----------



## MeterOYE (Dec 30, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> i can't say i'm 'near' you, but rather living/working over in walla walla, wa... trying to save up money to get a vehicle and do the same thing you are. i think @MolotovMocktail might be in your area though?


Oh shit cool man! Well holler if your ever around here.


----------



## MeterOYE (Dec 30, 2018)

Geraldo said:


> @MolotovMocktail Ayyyyyyyyeeee talk to this vandwelling tagger


----------



## MeterOYE (Dec 30, 2018)

Geraldo said:


> @MolotovMocktail Ayyyyyyyyeeee talk to this vandwelling tagger


Opps. I don’t kno how to use this very well yet. Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Dec 30, 2018)

Legend has it that if you go up to any dumpster in Bellingham and knock on it three times while saying "Mad Dog 20/20" @MolotovMocktail will peek his head out of the dumpster and ask you if you want to trade patches


----------



## MeterOYE (Dec 31, 2018)

Can I delete a post? Like can I delete this post?


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Dec 31, 2018)

MeterOYE said:


> Can I delete a post? Like can I delete this post?



What's the reason for wanting to delete?


----------



## MeterOYE (Dec 31, 2018)

Geraldo said:


> What's the reason for wanting to delete?


Oh it was just kind of dum. And didnt really say much. But either way it’s all good.


----------

